# Advertising your book: 60 sites to try (Updated Feb 9th--Now 80+ Sites)



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here, so thought I'd start with something helpful. I've been compiling a spreadsheet of book advertising sites. Included are their traffic estimates based on trafficestimate.com (not their own words, which I've found to be VERY unreliable), and Facebook like counts.

Most of them (at the top), have a free option. The first book in my fantasy series, I Bring the Fire, is free, but some of them accept bargain books as well...I tried to go through and label those as I came across them, but wasn't that motivated. 

Here is the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkOyQ5SflEaodEM0VGlpRm5rU2ppTWpGQkFpUkxrY1E&usp=sharing

Have fun!

...Oh, and if you can think of any more, please let me know!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, that's very generous of you. 

Welcome to Kboards!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I love reading your books! Anytime I watch the Thor movies I imagine your Loki


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Excellent. I have quite of few of those bookmarked, but there are a lot new to me, too. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww...thank you Wansit! I'm glad you enjoy them. Waiting to hear back on edit recs for Part IV...so nerve wracking...that I wrote a short story to distract myself, staring Sleipnir! 

(Pretty avatar BTW)


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

C. Gockel said:


> Aww...thank you Wansit! I'm glad you enjoy them. Waiting to hear back on edit recs for Part IV...so nerve wracking...that I wrote a short story to distract myself, staring Sleipnir!
> 
> (Pretty avatar BTW)


I know the feeling - waiting on edits for my Book IV as well.  And thanks.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks! I had some but not all of these - but you do have some duplicates in your list.  Just FYI on that.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

TY. very generous. Welcome!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Tagging to check later - thanks!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

oops, yes, the dupes. some of the ones you can pay for i double listed at the bottom, to remind myself they had "guaranteed" options. there are also a few waaaaayyy at the bottom that i haven't investigated yet.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Great list, thank you so much. I really need to spend some time promoting my books. This will help


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for this list. I love these lists that kind people put together.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for that. That's a lot of work you're sharing around. Much appreciated


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## valeriechase (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, this is really helpful stuff! Thank you!


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

What a great resource, CG, thanks! (Can I call you CG? It sounds sort of dignified...   )


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

This is why I love this place! Thanks.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you! I love lists like this--because I am forever trying to get more organized about promo.   

(And I just bought Murphy's Star. Looks intriguing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you!  Adding the list to my files!


----------



## JaroldWilliams (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a very timely post as I am publishing 4 stories next month. Thank you!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Has anyone here ever used free-ebooks.net? I hadn't heard of them.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

LynnBlackmar,

I sign all my correspondences CG, so no, I don't mind.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Endi Webb,

They make you upload copies of your books to their site. I may try them eventually and post my first book there. The thing is, they have so many books, that I think to be effective you'd have to utilize one of their advertising options, and each is about $100.

...but uploading is free.

I know Lindsay Buroker's "Emperor's Edge" is posted there. Not sure if she feels she's gotten anything out of it.

CG


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Excellent resource. It's generous of you to share it!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

JRTomlin,

Thank you. I'd be very interested in sites I've missed.

Something I haven't included is blog tour sites. I checked a few of them (can't remember the names offhand), and some of them had 100K + visitors a month. If combined with another ten or more well visited sites a blog tour could create significant visibility. I'd be curious if people have had any luck with them.

CG


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

No BookBub?


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

This is an awesome list. Thanks for posting - it'll make my promo job a little easier in the future.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Philip,

Ha ha ha! I adore BookBub! And didn't list them because I thought they were too obvious!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

This is really awesome! I'm going to start advertising when I get my third book out, so thanks for making it easier!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Philip Gibson said:


> No BookBub?


What I was about to ask?


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> Philip,
> 
> Ha ha ha! I adore BookBub! And didn't list them because I thought they were too obvious!


It would be nice to compare their statistics.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Endi Webb said:


> Has anyone here ever used free-ebooks.net? I hadn't heard of them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I just went through the sign up. Since my book is permafree - not worried about where it ends up. You have to upload an actual copy of your book to them. You can upload an EPUB and MOBI if you choose, but you have to upload a DOC(X), RTF, or PDF also for them to run through their conversions. They will not accept the book without that. You also have to submit a separate cover. Once you do that you go in to "review" for an unknown period of time. That is where I am.

For now I am trying the free path through their system - but I suspect the other poster who said you need to pay them to get any real traction will be right. I will just see. I have not found anyplace on their site to check status or etc. More to come after I get more time to look through the site.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool, thanks will check it out


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Wansit said:


> Thanks for sharing, I love reading your books! Anytime I watch the Thor movies I imagine your Loki


My daughter is a huge Loki fan and so I got her "I Bring The Fire" a week or so ago. She loved it and begged for the second book. (which I got her!)

CG, thanks for sharing your info!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

EC Sheedy,

Thanks for taking a chance on Murphy's Star.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

MaryMcDonald,

I'm so glad she liked it! And thank you for posting a review on her behalf.

Most of my readers are 35+, it's nice to know I can appeal to a wider audience.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

This is awesome. Thanks a lot for sharing it.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for this!


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! 

Unless I missed it, I didn't see Book Basset.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Bumping! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Having a look through the list, now. Thanks!


----------



## SabrinaLacey (Dec 31, 2013)

Wonderful list - thank you so much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this. Its very useful.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

Excellent resource. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Isabel Dare (Nov 12, 2012)

That's really handy, thanks CG and good luck to you! 

Just in case anyone's new to Google Docs: if you want to save CG's spreadsheet to your own computer, go to the top menu and hit "File" and then "Save As" to download it in whatever spreadsheet format you prefer.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for this awesome list!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for compiling and sharing!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you Marian,

I added Book Bassett. Their numbers really aren't bad. I would really appreciate any other "missing" advertisers.

CG


----------



## Howietzer (Apr 18, 2012)

Man that's awesome! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting.  There's been a few threads on here about places to advertise but it's so handy having it in a spreadsheet.


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Very, very cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Great list. Thanks for your generosity in sharing it.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

*Very generous! Thank you.*​


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

This is amazing and you are amazing for doing it. Thank you!


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

You might want to add:

http://bookangel.co.uk/
http://www.bestebooksfree.com/


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I first opened this thread to see the information you were so kind to share with us, but quickly got sidetracked with your books! This was last night while at the dinner table with the family. Normally we don't have any electronics at the table (family rule.) But I was so intrigued I read the book descriptions to the whole bunch and am now reading book 1.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

T.K.,

Thank you so much! I hope you like it. And 2, 3, and 3.5!

I'm almost done with part IV. The rough draft is with the betas, and I hope to start refinement next week.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for a great list. Book marking this thread now 

Welcome to KBoards, pleasure to "meet" you!


----------



## Vesela (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## Maddie Cochere (Apr 1, 2013)

Wonderful list! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much  . You've made my life so much easier.


----------



## Brenda Ortega (Jul 22, 2013)

That is the snazziest spreadsheet ever. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Rayven...

I added these at the very bottom:

http://bookangel.co.uk/
http://www.bestebooksfree.com/

Maybe I'll get around to adding their stats tonight. 

Thank you so much for the recommendation.

Anyone else?


----------



## Diane Darcy (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome list! Thanks for sharing your hard work.  =)


----------



## lee27 (Mar 3, 2011)

A very good resource. Thank you!


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for including Freebooksy and Bargain Booksy!  

One think that isn't on the spreadsheet: email subscriber numbers. Freebooky has a daily email list that goes out to 50k+ Kindle readers. The book in the email link directly to Amazon, so that traffic/ user activity is not included in the traffic or Facebook numbers on the spreadsheet. Similarly, Bargain Booksy also has a daily email list of over 50K Kindle users (80% of these readers are not on the Freebooksy list) and we direct the email to Amazon for quick purchasing, so that traffic/ user activity is not included in the traffic numbers you list for Bargain Booksy. A Bargain Booksy feature also gets your book listed on Freebooksy with exposure to the daily traffic that comes to Freebooksy.com (which is larget than Bargain Booksy). Our goal is create an affordable and ROI positive way for authors to market their books, and we happily offer refunds to any authors who are not satisfied with their performance on either site. Thanks again for the mention!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I tried BookBasset, one of the sites I learned about here. I used it to promote my free first in series and have had over 200 downloads today. No, that's not BookBub--but for a small advertiser I've never heard of, pretty good! I noticed that participation on their blog was very high:

http://www.bookbasset.com/2014/02/01/saturday-morning-gremlins-are-eating-the-cheerios/
You'll notice the page was shared 92 times.

Also on their FaceBook page my book got over 72 likes https://www.facebook.com/bookbasset

Anyway, I will use them again as part of an "advertising Blitzkrieg" (that's where I try to duplicate the BookBub experience by hitting multiple sites all at the same time to take advantage of Amazon's own internal ranking system).


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

bookmarking--thanks for the info!


----------



## Nadia Scrieva (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay. I have never posted on this website, and I am kind of nervous and shy to talk to other authors--but C. Gockel, you have forced me to speak. 

THANK YOU! Oh my goodness, how are you so unbelievably nice? Sharing all this hard work and precious information! Thank you, thank you, thank you. These sites are gold, and I have already eagerly submitted to dozens of them. I feel like you are some kind of marketing angel who has come down to us mere mortals to bless us with The Spreadsheet. 

Also, by the way, you have the most adorable author profile! I got my start in fanfiction, too. =)


----------



## Jacqueline_Sweet (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for going to the effort to create this and for having the generosity to share it.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Also, by the way, you have the most adorable author profile! I got my start in fanfiction, too. =)


Ha ha ha! I lack the ability to write a SERIOUS profile. My fans agreed it was "me", and honesty seemed like the best policy. Really, people who are looking for serious literary fiction should pick up One Hundred Years of Solitude, the Grapes of Wrath, Invisible Man, or Crime and Punishment (all of which I love, BTW).

I have too much of a compulsion for silliness, and I fell into this writing thing completely accidentally. Sometimes I think that should be my byline: C. Gockel, the Accidental Writer.

(Also, I'm no marketing angel. Others are much better than me. Check out Lindsay Buroker's blog. The woman gets 100K hits a month and it's filled with wonderful advice).


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks very much for the spread sheet - very helpful! I usually use Ereader News Today and have had great results but I'm always looking for something new. I didn't see BookBub which I can't afford anyway. Thanks again, Holly


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I didn't see BookBub which I can't afford anyway. Thanks again, Holly


If you don't have a series, I'm not certain of the utility of BookBub, since success usually comes at the price of a loss leader--a deep discount or a freebie. That said, if you meet those criteria, you might make money with BookBub. I did my first promo with them last August, and it was really a life changing event. I'm hoping they approve me again in late March/early April.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

A couple more.

http://www.authormarketingclub.com/members/advertise

and this one is new...

http://www.authoradnetwork.com


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I really appreciate the time you spent compiling this info and your willingness to share it. Thank you!

Also, I'm glad to see so many sites interested in advertising books, especially those with a free option. Imagine how sad it would be for us if nobody was interested in promoting our work because there just wasn't enough demand...


----------



## Eva Hudson (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your list. I was about to try and compile one myself as I normally use a scatter gun non-methodical (and inefficient) approach to advertising a new release. Now you've saved me a whole lot of work! Thanks again.

Good luck with your new releases.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Because of this thread I tried a Book Basset add... ran it by itself on my permafree book and gave them less than 36 hours notice. Went well, spiked me up to at least 1,200 in the free store, maybe higher - I don't know because I got food poisoning the day the ad ran and was not tracking it.   The exposure was worth the money spent, the food - not so much! YMMV....


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you very much!
I'll try Ebook Bargain Hunter/Hotzippy and Awesome Gang for a non-free book, charges seem reasonable. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for this very helpful list!


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome list! I'm already trying out a couple of places I'd not heard of, and a couple more I'd stayed away from for one reason or another but have now reconsidered.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

What a fantastic resource!  Just wanted to add my voice to the chorus of thanks.  This is GREAT!  And very kind of you to share your work with us.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

Great information. Thanks for your generosity!

All the best!


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

C Gockel -- very useful post and list. Thank you for your generosity in sharing the fruits of your effort.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Everyone is welcome! I just added some new sites and resorted. If I messed anyone up I'm sorry.

Someone posted this link above: http://www.authoradnetwork.com
--I actually broke down all the advertisers at the bottom of the page separately.

Something to consider when choosing an advertiser is audience engagement. Check out the Facebook page. Are entries getting a lot of Likes and Shares? A site that has a low relative number of followers, but has a high level of participation may be as valuable or even MORE valuable than the reverse.

Also, as someone pointed out, this list does not show email subscribers--mostly because I wasn't sure how to add them accurately. People who volunteer to have their InBox spammed are likely to be good customers.

Finally, stats change all the time. The first time I used BookGorilla for a freebie I got an uninspiring extra 200 downloads. The second time I used it I got 600+. Not BookBub Numbers, but you know...COOL!

Also added BookBub stats, just for comparisons sake. As you can see, you'd have to spend a lot of money and/or get very lucky to get their reach.

*If you think of any sites I missed--PLEASE LET ME KNOW. *


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

What an awesome list! You rock!

Book tours have helped my sales a lot, at least when I tour with a company with bloggers that actually post when they are scheduled to host. With that being said, Fire and Ice Book Tours is a great advertising place to try, if you are looking to do a virtual book tour. They've always been reliable for me, and I've always gained more followers and book sales when I do a tour with them.


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, you are awesome, thank you!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

C. Gockel said:


> *If you think of any sites I missed--PLEASE LET ME KNOW. *


Great list.  For anyone who wants to promote their book in the UK there is Kindle Users Forum (KUF).

http://www.kufads.com/


----------

